# Most important body parts to take care of?



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

My Vote is for Legs, Lungs and eyes. (heart is a given) Without legs you can't run, without lungs you can run long, without eyes you cant see where you are running! 

Thinking of saving up for some lazex. 
I do go to the gym 2-3 times a week and work my legs out, but man my lungs need some exercise!!

Ok what are some other opinions?


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Feet... everything starts with the feet. In our dojo... we always start with the feet... since your body balances on them... and any injury to the feet affects balance, speed, coordination, etc...


----------



## crystalphoto (Nov 8, 2012)

Feet. When the feet are in bad shape, you aren't going anywhere without crawling. Always take extra care of your feet. Dry socks, shoes that fit well, and cary moleskin in case of blisters.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

The brain said I'm the most important since I control everything
The heart said it's the most important because without it pumping the brain would die
The stomach said it was the most important since without nourishment the heart won't pump and the brain will die

The asshole said that if I stop up, you all die.


----------



## jgriner (Nov 27, 2012)

your feet, learned that from full metal jacket.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

id bet yer feet. when i was a nurse i worke 2 full time jobs. my shoes were paramount. if my feet werent happy. i just couldnt do it.
live in tevas now and my feet are super happy.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I should think the brain is a pretty important tool..
I've never drank in my life, partly because I saw the way booze changed my old man into a prize nut, and secondly because I didn't like the taste.
Tried a few sips of different stuff in my early teens but it all tasted like cat pee.
A few naughty ladies have tried to get me drunk since then and i've gone along with it to be a good sport but didn't enjoy it because I couldn't think, so I was glad when I sobered up next day and got my brain back..

PS- i've never smoked either because the thought of inhaling filthy smoke revolts me, and i've never drugged because I'm too much of a strong-minded s.o.b. to need 'em.
I never married because I'm a lone wolf and couldn't bear the thought of being a tied-down "family man", and anyway they say marriage prematurely ages you!
My brother-in-law was a hard-drinking hard-smoking Hell's Angel and used to make fun of me with "Huh, you're not a real man if you don't smoke or drink!"
He died last year aged about 65 riddled with cancer but I'm still around, this is me pictured last year aged 63.
I'm not 100% fit though, i've got a weak left knee which is a legacy from my cycling days, lifelong weak eyesight, migraine attacks and tinnitus but I manage..


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm going to have to go with the head and the brain in it. Without it nothing else matters much.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

General Patton said to wash your feet before you brushed your teeth. You feet carry you into combat, not your teeth.

Over the top way of making his point, but his point was made.

A healthy lifestyle will put all the other things together, but specific attention to the feet when things go bad will keep you from becoming infirmed when you really need to be up and at'em.
Keep the feet clean, have proper fitting shoes (don't go breaking in new boots by running for your life in them) and have fresh socks.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Aside from the vital organs you need to live, I think your feet are next, then teeth. I've always believed good hygiene and health starts in the mouth. 

Liked your post very much Jim. Thanks for sharing. 

I wish I could say I behaved myself in my younger years, but I didn't. I did it all and had a good time doing it up til my health started going downhill. I've been clean and sober for a decade now. And now that I have little ones and a husband in the picture there's no going back.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't neglect the teeth. Remember your last toothache. Now magnify that while trying to concentrate on surviving.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

One part I can think of... prevents boredom, and will be needed to repopulate the earth. I think im going to invest in a ballistic jock strap. I already saw slash proof undies !


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Feet, Teeth, Butthole - those are the three most important things for any situation. ;-)


----------



## SilentNightPrepper (Dec 6, 2012)

Teeth - tooth infection can kill you just as quick as blisters on your feet with a lot more pain. 

I'm gonna have to include Feet in 2nd.


----------



## usheer (Jan 2, 2013)

Everyone has his own point of view and opinion regarding this topic.The heart said it's the most important because without it pumping the brain would die.The stomach said it was the most important since without nourishment the heart won't pump and the brain will die.


----------



## Dunbar (Sep 17, 2012)

Extreme cold weather, it would be your extremities. (freeze from the out - in). Your body will try and lose what it can to keep what is important. 
Combat - you can tie tourniquets, but you still need to perform. Tie the tourniquet on the joint, above the injury.

*Note: Do not apply tourniquets around your neck*


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

Brain, because with out it you cant do anything.
Feet, try walking/running with trench foot.
heart, you need a good heart but i think your walking is more important however you cant run without a good heart.
Balls, Sorry ladys i dont know if your body works the same but when im in the bush and my man zone isnt dry all that rubbing will make you want to not move or do anything, thats why i always pack way more than enough underwear!


Im probably %100 right with my opinions but i do belive that these things mentioned are very important.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

What good is one part....without the other ?

Hambone connected to the........


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Feet are huge. Legs, arms,back. I would say a total body workout would do wonders. Plus eat right and take care of yourself.


----------



## Condor (Dec 26, 2012)

It's the body as a whole. If all parts are not working together, problems will arise. Diet is a big part. I suggest looking into the Paleo diet. It has worked for me. The big problem is sugar, high fructose corn syrup, etc...


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Def diet


----------



## vulf (Feb 8, 2013)

The fastest way to instantly inprove health is RUN/JOG, you will exercise your FEET,LEGS, HEART, LUNGS and the meditation fo the run/jog will exercise the brain.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

Cardio shape is a must. Muscle and a heavy bag on your back makes a slow target.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Your mental health is at least as important as anything. Even a very fit person when under the influence of depression will slow down and get "sloppy".
Survival is mostly a mental exercise. Yes you should be as fit as possible but for those of us who are older and or disabled in some real way it is most important to stay mentally healthy.
I was rear-ended while at a stop light over seven years ago. I had three ruptured disks in my neck and one in my lower back. I went from walking 14 miles a day to not being able to do anything. I have had two neck surgeries - the last one less than a year ago, was put on Methadone to manage the pain and physical therapy (water therapy) to help stay mobile. I took myself off the Methadone after two years - that stuff is no way to manage pain. I have worked hard to get back what I have now and all because I have a NEED to actively live my life. Just as much as I need to breathe and eat I need to be able to be active mentally and physically.
With the right mental work you can overcome just about anything.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Several people wrote the brain is most important because if your brain doesn't function you can't do anything. I disagree. If your brain doesn't work you can still vote, breed, watch Piers Morgan & live off the working population.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

the brain - learn everything you can. You can be in top shape, but if you don't know how to fix, shoot, cook, heal things you are as good as dead.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Agreed to All of the above, but have to mention mental health a little more. People laugh and make stupid jokes, at the same tiem never talking about that relative we all seem to have that has some kind of mental illness. Anyone that has ever had to check someone into "ward" and go visit them will know, that all aspects have to work together, and that mental health is very important.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Deebo said:


> Agreed to All of the above, but have to mention mental health a little more. People laugh and make stupid jokes, at the same tiem never talking about that relative we all seem to have that has some kind of mental illness. Anyone that has ever had to check someone into "ward" and go visit them will know, that all aspects have to work together, and that mental health is very important.


What? You must be crazy! ;^)


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Being able to make decisions based on critical thought - getting the reality out of the emotion-filled subject and acting on the reality instead of reacting to the emotion is a real need. Imagine living without any conveniences - water, power, transportation, decent food, and having that go on for a few weeks. You will not be making decisions in the same way you do now. The things that are important in your life are completely different than what they are now. Your biggest concern could be a sliver that you got that is festering and getting infected or getting some boots to wear because those Nike's that you got three weeks ago are not working out for scrounging through piles of rubble looking for anything that might be useful. The thing that brings you the greatest pleasure might be a candle made from old diesel oil burning while you sit with your closest friends and sip a rare cup of coffee with some cooked rat or dog. The biggest danger in your life might be that guy from down the block that was always so good to others but has turned into the leader of a gang of misfits that prey on others to get what they need.
When SHTF your world is going to be a different place. You won't get a decent nights sleep, decent meals or even clean water to drink. You will be worried constantly, hungry, thirsty, and tired all the time. You will be cold, and if you have any sense you will be affraid, constantly expecting the worst and all the time hoping for a change for the better. You will become a different person - and I hope it will be someone you can live with after it is over.


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for cheering me up.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am attempting to bring a bit of reality to being prepared. Long term stress is a killer and I don't get the sence that many here understand that their preps are not going to be worth much if they are not mentally prepared. It isn't going to be a week of camping in the wilderness it is going to be a wilderness invading your security. We all like to feel safe in our homes but the reality is that most homes are traps with accessablity to anyone on the outside and limited escape routes for those on the inside. Most doors can be bolted accross to keep others out but windows? sliding glass doors? The walls won't protect you from many types of guns even slightly larger than a 22RF. They are fire traps with just a little fuel and a match. Your guns won't protect you from all situations. You have to think about the worst case and find a way to protect yourselves from it. I would like to see everyone here survive but I know that statistically only about 30% will. Of those 30% only a third will be able to re-enter society when it is over without needing help from mental health officials. Some of that 30% will be criminals and some will be prosecuted when it is over.
Do everything you can to prepare for hell. Prepare your mind and body as well as the goods and services that will help you through it.


----------



## ibewbull (Sep 1, 2012)

*Most precious sole.*

Our bodies are very important in this world we have. Keeping clean fit and healthy are what we need to do to survive.
The fuel to the engine and powerhouse God gave us needs to be maintained.
NO one part of our body superseces another . 
If any part breaks down it will need tending ASAP before the problem spreads.
Along with this the mind comes into play since the body is not going to fair well on auto pilot for long.
All in all I would put the main emphasis on our imortal sole. For without it why even bother to survive?
I was recently informed , after I threw up a substancial amount of blood. That I have stomach cancer. 
Now here is a monkey wrench in the works.
So learn the warning signs.
Neck and bach ache indicate internal problems. Bad breath a sign. Black in the stools another sign.
Dealing with continued chemo in a possible emergency would be dang near impossible. 
So all the food water knives and firearms are worth a pile of poop whan you get to this point.
This is why I choose the sole as the most important part to maintain.
God would not have warned me in time to have the experts treat me if there wasn't a reason for me to continue doing my job here on earth.
We all have priorities and doing His will is on the top of my list. 
So in closing I wish you all to just think a bit. Worse case senarios can be well beyound your imagination. 
Saving your sole shoule indeed be on the list.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm glad you caught it and tended to it right away. Sending you love and prayers for encouragement.


----------



## ibewbull (Sep 1, 2012)

Many thanks. If God did nit have a purpose for me to be here He would not have warned me and given the resources for me to fix this.
So the work continues.



shotlady said:


> I'm glad you caught it and tended to it right away. Sending you love and prayers for encouragement.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

PaulS said:


> ....Long term stress is a killer and I don't get the sence that many here understand that their preps are not going to be worth much if they are not mentally prepared....


Right, mindset is everything; personally I don't give a krap if an apocalypse wipes out most of the world because i've never been a world-lover anyway, so I'd regard a post-apocalypse world as an exciting challenge to survive in a fresh clean new world, bring it on..
I like to think I'd be like Jimmy Garland in a Survivors 1975 episode, here he is holed up in his cave being stalked by bad guys after a plague has wiped out nearly everybody on earth, but he's loving every minute, _"Now's the time to be alive!" _he says at 4:20-


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

These stills from 'Planet of the Apes" demonstrate another "great mindset" example; their spaceship sinks leaving them stranded on an unknown planet a zillion years in the future with no way of getting back to Earth, but Heston takes it on the chin like a man and says- _"Okay, we're here to stay" _then sets about making the most of their situation with no regrets and no freaking out..


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

But this poor dame in Survivors (2000's remake) ain't as kool as Chuck and freaks bigtime when a plague wipes out nearly everybody on earth-


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Just my opinion here - no attack intended but anyone with a mindset of "bring it on" neds to have a reality check.
There won't be a script to follow, there won't be a camera crew but there will be three kinds of people:
1. Those that think because the law has fallen apart they can do anything they please without consequence. (most of these will die as soon as they run into someone bigger or an organized group)
2. Those that don't want to believe its actually happening - "normalcy bias" - which will be a good 80% of the population and they will join any group that can protect them and do whatever they are told without thinking. (These are the most dangerous because they will band with real crazy bullies and will hurt a lot of people)
3. Those that are prepared physically, mentally and emotionally - some of these will be "in school" for the first part of the ordeal, learning just where they fit in and what they have to do to survive. 

The problem is that until you have lived in this kind of event it will be nearly impossible to grasp that it is happening and you will spend some time catching up to the relity of the situation. Normalcy bias is a natural human pattern that prvents us from seeing the truth of a situation because nothing this bad has ever happened before and we refuse to accept it - for a time.
Spiritually you may find that "Gods will" is very hard to determine. As a minister I know that the morality of war is different than the morality of peace. It is sometimes necessary to let a person, you might be able to save, die to keep your group and yourself alive. You have to give a lot to "surrender" to God in war...


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

PaulS said:


> ...Just my opinion here - no attack intended but anyone with a mindset of "bring it on" neds to have a reality check...


In a post Apocalyptic world I definitely think I'd rather hang with people who relish the challenge and excitement of staying alive and say "bring it on!", rather than hang with a bunch of hand-wringing snivelling wimps!
Hopefully there'll still be people around with the Boone mindset..
_"I was happiest in the midst of dangers and inconveniences"- Daniel Boone _


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

PaulS said:


> ...Spiritually you may find that "Gods will" is very hard to determine. As a minister I know that the morality of war is different than the morality of peace. It is sometimes necessary to let a person, you might be able to save, die to keep your group and yourself alive. You have to give a lot to "surrender" to God in war...


The world is an over-populated mess, so if it's 'God's will' that it needs thinning out with some kind of Apocalypse, I'm fine with that, in fact the writing's already on the wall-
_"The time has come for judging the dead...and for destroying those who destroy the earth" (Revelation 11:18 )_

I mean, look at it, what a mess!-



















And check this final scene from Survivors (1975), a plague has wiped out nearly everybody on earth and the few survivors have managed to get a power station up and running, but in this scene a couple of them decide they DON'T WANT electricity, so at 6:30 they switch off the lights and sit sipping wine by candlelight!
Some other survivors in the show share the same sentiments, they actually PREFER the beautiful spiritual peace and quiet of the post-Apocalypse world in their small farming communities and don't want to bring back the old world because they realise the post-Apocalypse world isn't so bad after all ..


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

ibewbull said:


> Many thanks. If God did nit have a purpose for me to be here He would not have warned me and given the resources for me to fix this.
> So the work continues.


I BELIEVE...wishing you well and praying for you also. 
And yes, you are right, becouse no matter how crazy the end of the world gets, when each of us dies, we will be judged, and that is something to live by. 
Peace be with you, brother..


----------



## ibewbull (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you for all the kind comments and prayers. Treatment is ongoing and little side effects to date. I am back to work for the most part. Construction work is not easy even if at 100% and surely is a callange with the distraction at hand.

Every day survival is something we all face. From fighting the traffic in the cities to watching the shoulder for deer or other wild animals.
Being alert when preforming everyday task at the store , bank or just transversing the parking lot.
Being there to give aid to those in need when we can.

Here is a qusetion to ponder. If you are packing a gun do you do it to defend yourself or as a tool to use if necessary to help others. 
I have always observed a lot more than I wanted to and been involved in someway many times over. From picking up stray animals to putting fires out or just using 911. Seems some dispatchers know my voice. 
We are all in this world together and should think about the us and them mantality a bit.
Yes I do know the ant and grasshopper story as most of us do. 
Sometimes the obsticles we face are more than we can handle alone.
Having allies / friends whom we trust and are like minded is always a plus. 
But in the end, treat others as we wish to be treated and things will get better on this ole rock [earth]


----------

